# Unlocking passinger doors and rear hatch



## brianstright (2 mo ago)

2023 Model Y, downloaded newest software version, picked up 12-15-22. I cannot walk up to the rear hatch and press button to open, same with passinger doors. Driver door unlocks when I walk up. I have to hold down driver door release button or use phone app to unlock all other doors. Is this normal? Frustrating when it's pouring rain and you have to fumble with the app to get in.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@brianstright, check the configurable options in the car for the doors/locks. I know that passenger door is an option. Rear hatch may also be separately configurable on the model Y.


----------



## Rub"Y" (4 mo ago)

Did you check the lock menu. I believe you now have the option of driver's door only.


----------



## Jrogern (Sep 13, 2021)

I had the same problem after they added the Door Assist Lock feature (not sure that is the right name for it, but not in the car right now). What I had to do was Disable it and hit save under my profile. You can find it under Controls/Locks, scroll down to the choices below the User panel and you will see it enabled. It drove me crazy for the first couple of weeks.


----------



## brianstright (2 mo ago)

Thanks will look into this tomorrow. Agree it is driving me crazy!!


----------

